# How did Frodo and Sam survive?



## Maeglin (Jan 12, 2003)

*How did they survive?*

Okay I may be wrong about this, I can't remember exactly, so disregard this and correct me if I'm wrong but..... Frodo and Sam go without water in Mordor, correct? And they can't drink the water in Mordor because its all poisoned and gross and stuff, and I'm sure they must have spent at least 3 days in Mordor, and people die if they go without water for 3 days, so how exactly did Frodo and Sam survive, and as a special added bonus, its hot in Mordor and there's fires and smoke everywhere, and thats just a catalyst in dehydrating them, so how did they live? Did Tolkien just miss that?


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 12, 2003)

Frodo and Sam do not go without water in Mordor. It is the water flowing *out*of Imlad Morgul that is poisoned. In Mordor they find some water in a stream before getting to the plain and also in a cistern on the road they follow towards mount doom.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 12, 2003)

ohh okay thanks, its been about a year since I last read it, so I couldn't remember, thanks Gothmog.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 13, 2003)

But still, even if there are water supplies along the main road, once they turned toward Mount Doom they couldn't find water any more. They spent three days (22-25 March) going form the main road to Mount Doom, so what did they live on during this time?


----------



## Glomund (Jan 13, 2003)

Sam had a water bottle, and he gave most if not all to Frodo, because he is Sam.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 13, 2003)

If that is the case then how did Sam survive?


----------



## Glomund (Jan 13, 2003)

It was tough, but a person can survive more than 3 days without water.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe I should stop being so practical, but even after they destroyed the ring they were knocked out/asleep for quite a few days, how do you explain that? They don't get water in their sleep.


----------



## Glomund (Jan 13, 2003)

As for that, I have to assume somehow Aragorns healing power kept them alive


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 13, 2003)

Im never hungry when i sleep. I could wake up at 8pm the next day, and be as hungry as if i woke up at 10 am. (I never sleep till 8pm, dont worry)

And were they really asleep for a few days? wow. I thought they exited mt. doom, and the eagles took them away...


----------



## lossenandunewen (Jan 13, 2003)

maybe hobbits can last longer without water then men can.. it's a possibility


----------



## morello13 (Jan 13, 2003)

ok maybe theres a logical explanantion, but remeber middle earht is a land where elves, dragons, orcs, and tons of other amazing things exist maybe back then water weas like super water like lembas


----------



## Nardil (Jan 13, 2003)

They did have a little water. However, you have to remember that they almost DIDN'T survive. They were barely hanging on when Gandalf and the eagles found them. Also, Aragorn was a remarkable healer and without him they may have died.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes I didn't think of that before, Aragorn is a very remarkable healer and that could very well be the reason they survived.


----------



## Tar-Minyatur (Jan 13, 2003)

Also, they werent "asleep for a few days" like you said. Right after they destroyed the ring they exited Sammath Naur and were lying there waiting for death to take them when Gandalf and the eagles arrived. It was probably less than 30 minutes.


----------

